# Spoiled by my Kindle



## GeekDavid (Oct 5, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that I am just plain spoiled by my Kindle.

In the pre-Kindle days I used to read paperbacks all the time. Since I was traveling by bus for a while, I generally had at least 2 books in my backpack, sometimes more.

But I've had a Kindle since the 2nd generation e-ink Kindle (I'm tech-savvy enough to know you never buy the first generation of anything, cause they're usually full of bugs).

Now, with the budget being really tight, I've started borrowing books from the library, but even the paperbacks just aren't as comfortable to hold and read as the Kindle is.

I guess I am just plain spoiled by the Kindle... is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## JadedSidhe (Oct 5, 2013)

People always think I break the spines of paperbacks because I'm abusive to my books. The truth is that the pressure of holding a book open that I haven't done that to, makes my hands go numb. 

I bought my nook so I wouldn't have to continually hold a book open. It's been great, no numb fingers!


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 5, 2013)

JadedSidhe said:


> People always think I break the spines of paperbacks because I'm abusive to my books. The truth is that the pressure of holding a book open that I haven't done that to, makes my hands go numb.
> 
> I bought my nook so I wouldn't have to continually hold a book open. It's been great, no numb fingers!



I also had a friend with cerebral palsy (who passed on about a year ago), she was unable to hold a paperback after a while. But the Kindle let her read again.


----------



## Asterisk (Oct 6, 2013)

Having a Nook HD (Barnes and Nobles) made me love paperbacks more. Just knowing they're mine and that they're real is a special part of reading. Owning books on a tablet doesn't give books the same charm. BUT, I do know that it's easier to hold and read. Especially at night...


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 6, 2013)

I am spoiled rotten by my Kindle.  In our house the bookshelves are full to bursting.  The Kindle lets me buy more books guilt free!  It's wonderful.  Plus, no worrying about not having enough reading material when I go places, because even I can't read the 3,500 books my little Kindle 3 is capable of holding.

Jeez, I sound like an Amazon commercial.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 6, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> I am spoiled rotten by my Kindle.  In our house the bookshelves are full to bursting.  The Kindle lets me buy more books guilt free!  It's wonderful.  Plus, no worrying about not having enough reading material when I go places, because even I can't read the 3,500 books my little Kindle 3 is capable of holding.



With my particular disability a hospital stay is a possibility any time, so I am somewhat comforted to know that with my Kindle I'll have plenty of reading material.


----------

